# Devin Harris Returns to Dallas Mavericks



## kbdullah (Jul 8, 2010)

> DALLAS -- The Mavericks are finally adding guard Devin Harris to the mix after a long, frustrating recovery process from offseason toe surgery sidelined him for the first half of the season.
> 
> Harris, 30, had originally hoped to be cleared to play in December, but he suffered a setback in his rehabilitation. He returned to full-contact practice last week and was cleared to make his season debut Saturday night against the Portland Trail Blazers.
> 
> ...


http://espn.go.com/dallas/nba/story/_/id/10315677/devin-harris-returns-dallas-mavericks

Should be nice to have Harris in the rotation as Calderon/Ellis backcourt is a mess defensively. Harris isn't lockdown or anything, but not as much a liability as the Calderon/Ellis duo on the defensive end. Hopefully the minutes are staggered such that Calderon and Ellis aren't on the floor together so often. 

Harris put in 14 pts, 7 asts in 24 minutes in a home win against Detroit.


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

Lets go D-Ha...Red Raider pride!


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

roux said:


> Lets go D-Ha...Red Raider pride!


**** yeah... hopefully he can stay healthy for a while.


----------

